# unsolveable problems with ICH5 SATA Chip [solved]

## Phlogiston

Hello everybody

I have big problems to get my ICH5 working with 1 SATA disk and 2 normal disks and 2 cdrom drives. Whenever I change the bios settings to use them all. I get IRQ Errors on boot. I tried also not to use the SCSI driver and also just to use the piix driver. But no succes.   :Confused: 

That's what I always get:

```

niform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: 100% native mode on irq 11

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb800-0xb807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb808-0xb80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: MAXTOR 6L060J3, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 53073U6, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0xc800-0xc807,0xc402 on irq 11

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1213S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: TSSTcorpDVD-ROM TS-H352A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

irq 11: nobody cared!

 [<b0107b52>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<b0107c3c>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<b0107e2c>] do_IRQ+0xdd/0xdf

 [<b0105fd8>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b011ce3b>] __do_softirq+0x2f/0x87

 [<b011ceb9>] do_softirq+0x26/0x28

 [<b0107e13>] do_IRQ+0xc4/0xdf

 [<b0105fd8>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b012007b>] del_timer+0x25/0x58

 [<b0107cf3>] enable_irq+0x35/0x91

 [<b032de66>] probe_hwif+0x270/0x542

 [<b0328923>] ata_attach+0x77/0xcd

 [<b032e14f>] probe_hwif_init+0x17/0x60

 [<b033122b>] ide_setup_pci_device+0x7c/0x89

 [<b032693d>] piix_init_one+0x1e/0x24

 [<b053c8f2>] ide_scan_pcidev+0x59/0x6b

 [<b053c942>] ide_scan_pcibus+0x3e/0xab

 [<b053c822>] probe_for_hwifs+0x10/0x14

 [<b053c884>] ide_init+0x5e/0x73

 [<b052673b>] do_initcalls+0x28/0xb4

 [<b053eaf0>] sock_init+0x3f/0x48

 [<b0100406>] init+0x0/0x102

 [<b0100434>] init+0x2e/0x102

 [<b0104258>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0xb

 [<b010425d>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

handlers:

[<b032b07d>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x12a)

Disabling IRQ #11

ide1 at 0xc000-0xc007,0xbc02 on irq 11

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.02

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEC00 ctl 0xE802 bmdma 0xDC00 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE400 ctl 0xE002 bmdma 0xDC08 irq 11

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f01 84:4003 85:3c68 86:3c01 87:4003 88:20ff

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA7, 156368016 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: SATA port has no device.

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG SP0812C   Rev: SU10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 156368016 512-byte hdwr sectors (80060 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 0000cc00

```

So my question is, if this is working at all? Is there anybody here with a working ICH5 Intel chip?

Please help me... This is very annoying...

----------

## Phlogiston

no tips? 

please help me... or i must switch to windows, but I can't  do that  :Cool: 

----------

## c0balt

Ive got ICH5R afaik (Asus P4P800D), works fine, but I only have 1x SATA-, 1x IDE and 1x Cdrom-Drive.

What mainboard do you have?

Bios Settings for SATA are a little weird on ASUS, you have to set it to "Enhanced Mode" and "SATA only", then IDE and SATA should work.

Did you try to disable IRQ in the BIOS?

Or did you have a look at:

```
  x CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ:                                                x  

  x                                                                         x  

  x Some ATA/IDE chipsets have hardware support which allows for            x  

  x sharing a single IRQ with other cards. To enable support for            x  

  x this in the ATA/IDE driver, say Y here.                                 x  

  x                                                                         x  

  x It is safe to say Y to this question, in most cases.                    x  

  x If unsure, say N.  
```

Im not sure but this might help (ive got it deactivated)

----------

## discomfitor

I had the same problem; interestingly enough, the problem isn't with the kernel.  It's the bios.  You have to make sure that the ide/sata channels are set up a certain way (I can't remember exactly what it is, but I DO remember that it isn't what it seems like it should be).  Once you get them set correctly, the problem will disappear.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *c0balt wrote:*   

> Ive got ICH5R afaik (Asus P4P800D), works fine, but I only have 1x SATA-, 1x IDE and 1x Cdrom-Drive.
> 
> What mainboard do you have?
> 
> Bios Settings for SATA are a little weird on ASUS, you have to set it to "Enhanced Mode" and "SATA only", then IDE and SATA should work.
> ...

 

Hi, I have a MSI-Neo-V here. So where can I change IRQ things in my amibios?

And I'll try this IDEPCI IRQ thing. Probably I'm using too much drives, so I'll try it only whith one cdrom and hd.

Thank you a lot for your help

/edit: So you use your SATA drive whith SCSI SATA?

----------

## Phlogiston

So I tried it again with this option disabled. But when the kernel loads the module piix which is for my ICH5 I get: 

Disabling IRQ11 and the message is repeated and I can't boot.

Then I disconnected my hard disks, but then I get the same error when it loads the module for the cdrom driver.

What the hell is going here?

The sata is configured by the SCSI SATA driver, activated in the kernel.

Any ideas. I need your help please...

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> I had the same problem; interestingly enough, the problem isn't with the kernel.  It's the bios.  You have to make sure that the ide/sata channels are set up a certain way (I can't remember exactly what it is, but I DO remember that it isn't what it seems like it should be).  Once you get them set correctly, the problem will disappear.

 

So what chipset and bios do you have then?

----------

## discomfitor

I have an ICH5 board like you, and uses (I think...been a while since I last rebooted) AWARD bios.  Next time I reboot I'll check for you.   :Wink: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> I have an ICH5 board like you, and uses (I think...been a while since I last rebooted) AWARD bios.  Next time I reboot I'll check for you.  

 

Yes, please, that would be great. And I'm also interested in your kernel config.   :Very Happy: 

Thank you for helping me.

----------

## discomfitor

I have my ide controller set thusly:

native mode

S-ATA only

P-ATA enabled-yes

P-ATA channel selection-both

S-ATA ports definition-   P0-1st./P1-2nd.

----------

## Phlogiston

I just changed my bios settings again. And now it works! The reason why I never used the right settings was: If I use both of my P-IDE drives the bios cannot boot from the SATA drive. So I neved tried this setting. 

So now I have two cdroms and one drive and I dma seems to work on the dvd and cdrecorder.

That's great!

Thank you all.

PS: Another Problem I have is my USB. I don't know which module I shuold use? Could anybody give me a tipp for using "old" USB 1 things?

----------

## andr0z

THX GUYS!!!

I've solved my problem in the same way....: setting up the BIOS option for IDE/SATA channels to "NATIVE MODE" (instead of LEGACY MODE) in my AmiBios (MSI 865PE Ne02-P motherboard).

THIS FORUM ROCKZ!!!

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 :Very Happy:   ohh yes, whitout this forum... hmm no linux?   :Razz: 

/edit: my usb problem was gone when i recocnized that I connected the front panels in a wrong order to my mainboard. So no linux problem at all!

----------

## Ivar_Y

The following may be useful to people who want CDROM drives with DMA that is "on" -- DVD videos are jerky with it "off" -- and SATA drives using the new "libata."

I have a ASUS P4C800 Deluxe motherboard with a CD-ROM drive, a DVD-ROM drive, and two serial hard disk drives.  The BIOS is version 2.51 from American Megatrends.

From my .config file in my /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 directory:

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

In the "Main" BIOS Setup Utility window at start-up, I selected "IDE Configuration" and, then, chose "Enhanced Mode" and "P-ATA."  S-ATA also seems to work.  P-ATA & S-ATA won't boot.

DMA is now working on my CD-ROM and DVD-ROM drives. " hdparm -d /dev/hdb" now shows DMA is on and videos are smooth.

Ivar

Added later:  I was too hasty.  The DVD-ROM appears to be working but the CD-ROM plays music with numerous gaps when the P-ATA option is selected in the BIOS.  The dmesg output shows repeated error messages such as "Disabling IRQ #18."  The S-ATA option works better, no gaps, no dmesg error messages.  The music player was XMMS, the video players were xine and ogle.

Ivar

----------

## andr0z

Try putting your SATA controller operation mode to "NATIVE MODE".. if not tried yet..

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> I have my ide controller set thusly:
> 
> native mode
> 
> S-ATA only
> ...

 

@Ivar_Y

Use that, its the only way it will work!

----------

## Ivar_Y

The BIOS for my ASUS board gives me a choice of "Compatible Mode" or "Enhanced Mode."  There is no "Native Mode."  (The dmesg output does include this line: "ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later.")  There are various support settings but the only one that seems to get everything working properly is "S-ATA" in the "Enhanced Mode."

I upgraded the BIOS today to the latest available from ASUS but this didn't seem to make any difference that is relevant.

IvarLast edited by Ivar_Y on Fri Nov 12, 2004 12:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lodder_

i got it working 

i strangely disbale alle automounts in filesystem support nad disbale libsata

----------

## ytak

I just installed a Gigabyte P4 Titan Mainboard with the i865PE Chipset (ICH5) and I had to change the BIOS settings to tell the SATA controller to behave like a normal IDE controller. (On-Chip SATA = Manual   ;   SATA Port0 configure as = IDE Pri. Master)

Amazingly the SATA device is still being named "/dev/sda" but now my system boots up fine. Weird but it works  :Smile: 

----------

